# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm Visa Việt Nam: Ký hiệu của các loại Visa Việt Nam cấp cho người nước ngoài

## leminhminh6869

Làm Visa Việt Nam: Ký hiệu của các loại Visa Việt Nam cấp cho người nước ngoài - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | 
Làm Visa Việt Nam: Ký hiệu của các loại Visa Việt Nam cấp cho người nước ngoài
Làm visa Việt Nam - Theo Thông tư liên tịch số 04/2002/TTLT/BCA-BNG của Bộ ngoại giao và Bộ công an ban hành ngày 29 tháng 01 năm 2002 hướng dẫn thực hiện Nghị định số 21/2001/NĐ - CP ngày 28-05-2001 của Chính Phủ quy định chi tiết thi hành Pháp lệnh nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh, cư trú của người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam.
Làm visa Việt Nam - Theo Thông tư liên tịch số 04/2002/TTLT/BCA-BNG của Bộ ngoại giao và Bộ công an ban hành ngày 29 tháng 01 năm 2002 hướng dẫn thực hiện Nghị định số 21/2001/NĐ - CP ngày 28-05-2001 của Chính Phủ quy định chi tiết thi hành Pháp lệnh nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh, cư trú của người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam.

Tại Mục V Thông tư quy định Visa Việt Nam có các ký hiệu như sau:
Visa ký hiệu A1: Cấp cho thành viên chính thức các đoàn khách mời của Trung ương Đảng, Quốc hội, Chủ tịch nước, Chính phủ và khách mời cấp tương đương của các vị có hàm Bộ trưởng, Thứ trưởng, Chủ tịch, Phó Chủ tịch uỷ ban nhân dân tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương và thân nhân, người giúp việc cùng đi.
Visa ký hiệu A2: Cấp cho  thành viên cơ quan đại diện nước ngoài  và thân nhân, người giúp việc cùng đi.
Visa ký hiệu A3: Cấp cho người vào làm việc với cơ quan đại diện nước ngoài hoặc vào thăm thành viên của cơ quan đại diện nước ngoài.
Visa ký hiệu B1: Cấp cho người vào làm việc với Viện Kiểm sát nhân dân tối cao, Toà án nhân dân tối cao, các Bộ, cơ quan ngang Bộ, cơ quan thuộc Chính phủ, uỷ ban nhân dân tỉnh, thành phố  trực thuộc Trung ương và cơ quan Trung ương của các tổ chức nhân dân, đoàn thể, quần chúng.
Visa ký hiệu B2: Cấp cho người vào thực hiện dự án đầu tư đã được cơ quan Nhà nước có thẩm quyền của Việt Nam cấp giấy phép.
Visa ký hiệu B3: Cấp cho người vào làm việc với các doanh nghiệp của Việt Nam.
Visa ký hiệu B4: Cấp cho người vào làm việc tại văn phòng đại diện, chi nhánh của tổ chức kinh tế, văn hoá và tổ chức chuyên môn khác của nước ngoài; tổ chức phi chính phủ có trụ sở đặt tại Việt nam
Visa ký hiệu C1: Cấp cho người vào Việt Nam du lịch.
Visa ký hiệu C2: Cấp cho người vào Việt Nam với mục đích khác.
Visa ký hiệu D: Cấp cho người vào Việt Nam không có cơ quan, tổ chức, cá nhân mời đón.
Thị thực ký hiệu D có giá trị 15 ngày; thị thực ký hiệu khác có giá trị  từ 30 ngày trở lên
Liên hệ phòng visa: 0422400222 - 0422400333
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
Làm Visa Việt Nam: Dịch vụ làm thẻ doanh nhân APEC (ABTC)
Làm Visa Việt Nam: Dịch vụ làm thẻ doanh nhân APEC (ABTC) - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet A
Làm Visa Việt Nam: Dịch vụ làm thẻ doanh nhân APEC (ABTC)
Làm visa Việt Nam - ABTC là gì? Thẻ đi lại của doanh nhân APEC/ABTC (Business Travel Card) là một loại giấy tờ do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước và vùng lãnh thổ tham gia. Người mang thẻ ABTC, khi nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh các nước và vùng lãnh thổ có tên ghi trong thẻ thì không cần phải có thị thực của các nước và vùng lãnh thổ đó.
Làm visa Việt Nam - ABTC là gì?
Thẻ đi lại của doanh nhân APEC/ABTC (Business Travel Card) là một loại giấy tờ do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước và vùng lãnh thổ tham gia. Người mang thẻ ABTC, khi nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh các nước và vùng lãnh thổ có tên ghi trong thẻ thì không cần phải có thị thực của các nước và vùng lãnh thổ đó.


Thẻ ABTC có giá trị sử dụng trong 03 năm, kể từ ngày cấp và không được gia hạn. Khi thẻ ABTC hết thời hạn sử dụng, nếu người được cấp thẻ vẫn còn nhu cầu đi lại trong khối APEC, thì làm thủ tục đề nghị cấp lại thẻ mới.
Thẻ ABTC chỉ có giá trị nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh khi người mang thẻ xuất trình kèm theo hộ chiếu hợp lệ. Mỗi lần nhập cảnh, người mang thẻ ABTC được các nước và vùng lãnh thổ thành viên cấp chứng nhận tạm trú theo thời hạn quy định của các nước hoặc vùng lãnh thổ đó.
Điều kiện được cấp thẻ ABTC tiến hành như sau:
Doanh nhân Việt Nam mang hộ chiếu còn giá trị sử dụng (thời hạn sử dụng còn trên 12 tháng).
Doanh nhân đang làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp có các hoạt động hợp tác kinh doanh, thương mại, đầu tư và dịch vụ với các đối tác trong các nền kinh tế thành viên tham gia thẻ ABTC được thể hiện thông qua các hợp đồng kinh tế, thương mại, các dự án đầu tư và các hợp đồng dịch vụ cụ thể.
Doanh nhân làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp được thể hiện bằng hợp đồng lao động, quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ và tham gia đóng bảo hiểm xã hội đầy đủ tại doanh nghiệp đang làm việc.
Doanh nhân phải là người từ 18 tuổi trở lên; người không bị hạn chế năng lực hành vi dân sự hoặc không bị mất năng lực hành vi dân sự.
Doanh nhân đang làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp đã có hoạt động từ 06 (sáu) tháng trở lên.
Doanh nhân đang làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp chấp hành tốt pháp luật về thương mại, thuế, hải quan, lao động và bảo hiểm xã hội.
Hồ sơ xin cấp thẻ ABTC bao gồm:
Văn bản đề nghị của doanh nghiệp (theo mẫu).
Bản sao một trong các loại giấy tờ: thư mời, hợp đồng ngoại thương, hợp đồng liên doanh, hợp đồng hợp tác kinh doanh, hợp đồng cung cấp dịch vụ hoặc các chứng từ xuất nhập khẩu khác (L/C, vận đơn, tờ khai hải quan, hóa đơn thanh toán) không quá 01 năm tính đến thời điểm xin cấp thẻ ABTC với các đối tác thuộc nền kinh tế thành viên APEC tham gia chương trình thẻ ABTC (kèm bản chính các giấy tờ trên để đối chiếu). Nếu các văn bản bằng tiếng nước ngoài phải có bản dịch tiếng Việt kèm theo;
Bản sao hộ chiếu;
Bản sao quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ;
Bản sao sổ Bảo hiểm xã hội;
Các quốc gia tham gia chương trình thẻ ABTC gồm:
Úc, Brunei, Chile, Trung Quốc, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Malaysia, New Zealand, Papua New Guinea, Peru, Philippines, Singapore, Đài Loan, Thái Lan và Việt Nam
VINA HOLIDAYS
Add: 100 Nguyễn Tuân - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội
Tel: (+84)46.296.2557 / (+84)46.296.2557 / Fax : 844.35579397
Phòng vé: 04.62962557 - 04.62967092 - 04.66622231 - 04.23240240 - 0423.2222.23
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------

